# Sargent EC325 Yellow led lit autotrail.



## andynkim (Apr 9, 2007)

Hello all
I have noticed that on the status window on my EC325 charger that I have the yellow led on as well as the green!!!

Now the manual says that there are various reasons that may result in this quoted from the manual "Typical causes are
battery temperature sensor unplugged, cooling fan not working,
internal sensors disconnected or failed."

I have looked in the battery locker and can see a small socket (about 6mm accross) attached to the battery cabling but no sensor.

So the questions are.

1. Anyone with an autotrail and an EC325 can look in the battery locker and see if they have a small sensor (picture on page 2 of 16 in manual here http://www.sargentltd.co.uk/EC325_User_Instructions.pdf ).

2. If you have any chance off measuring its resistance so I can try a fixed resistor in place to see if the yellow led goes out (temp fix just to prove).

I know this is really a dealer issue but they are miles away and a day of work would be required so if I can diagnose and prove it is just this sensor missing I will contact Sargent for a replacement even if I have to pay for it as it wont cost a tank of deisel 

Cheers Andy.


----------



## boggy (Sep 24, 2007)

It should be there is part of the loom assembly, could be tucked behind your battery. It looks just like the end of the wire has been cut off but just a little thicker. Or, give Sargents a call and ask for Carl, very helpful will guide you through a few things to try


----------



## andynkim (Apr 9, 2007)

hi boggy
I have just had another look and followed the wiring where it comes into the battery locker and the only posible wires are thin and black and terminate in a small 2 way plug that has nothing pluged into it.
I have emailed Sargent from there website so will wait for reply.

Cheers all
Andy


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Andy

The connector you have just mentioned is for the additional battery, the sensor is just like a cut cable about 6mm dia.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## andynkim (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Broom
Thanks but I can see the large connector for the 2nd battery but also at about the same length is a much smaller connector with much smaller wires only about 6mm accross with 2 very small connectors.

I have had a reply from Karl at Sargent and they are sending me a sensor FOC so some good news in the current climate.

I will add an entry in company reports when all is settled.

Thanks Sargent.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Thx andynkim,

Your part has left us today and should arrive with you first class tomorrow. For such a small part it wasn't worth charging you for it as the costs involved in administration would far outway the cost of the part and delivery costs, so we are happy to send it FOC. 

Best Regards

Karl Hulse
Sargent Electrical Services Ltd


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Well done Sargent one of the better company's in this Motorhome world.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

I had same problem and same quick response from Karl at Sargent. THe question has to be "Why are Autotrail not fitting these parts?"


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

*Battery Temperature Sensor*

Lufc,

We supply the Sensor to Autotrail with the Harness kit, the wiring for this sensor is on all models but not used on all which is where the confusion starts. All EC325PSU models use this sensor and need it to operate correctly, any models with an EC225PSU dont use it. This confusion has only appeared on a couple of vans so far.

Best Regards

Karl Hulse
Sargent Electrical Services Ltd


----------



## andynkim (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi All
Recieved and fitted sensor today and sure enough the amber LED has gone out, now I only have the green and all is well.

Thanks again to Karl at Sargent for quick help and cure.

Andy


----------

